# Have you ever taken an Online course?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Never took a college Summer course before, it will only last about 1 month or so, I don't know what I want to study in college so right now I'm just sticking with the core courses, just part-time. It's Human Development and it's an ONLINE course with a midterm and final. Anyone here who took an online course? How was it? Should I take this course?


----------



## DoveAgain (May 22, 2010)

Did you look up the professor on ratemyprofessor.com? If his/her ratings are decent, you should try it out. I've taken online courses before and liked them. They were all easy subjects though, elective-type courses. But as long as you can keep yourself organized with things like readings and deadlines, it should be pretty simple and convenient. You're pretty much teaching yourself because it will mostly consist of just doing the reading, absorbing that info, then taking the test (and maybe some additional assignments).


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Online courses are my favorite. I've taken at least five toward a degree.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

I took some online courses during my 10 grade year of high school. They were fun, we all always cheated on our tests and looked up the answers on the internet though lol. It was much easier for me because it was just online and I didn't actually have to talk to my teacher in person. But there also nice because you have the whole internet at your fingertips the whole time and can quickly look up anything you need to.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

yes i've taken several online classes. it really does depend on the course and professor. i think you should be fine if you don't mind working independently and are a good self motivator. my professors wanted me to check in class online often and would keep track of that. many deadlines too. but not too bad. i like online classes unless the professor is a nightmare. 
I took statistics during a summer session and it wasn't too bad but that was on campus. summer classes in my experience aren't too rough. the teachers seemed to be a little more laid back. good luck.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Morticia said:


> I took some online courses during my 10 grade year of high school. They were fun, we all always cheated on our tests and looked up the answers on the internet though lol. It was much easier for me because it was just online and I didn't actually have to talk to my teacher in person. But there also nice because you have the whole internet at your fingertips the whole time and can quickly look up anything you need to.


 I took one too, But our schools are way under-funded so it didnt work properly and I had to always ask for help. Kinda defeats my purpose for taking one, So i got frustrated and dropped it.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Online courses are great! You can go to "class" whenever you want, and there's no risk of presentations.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

If you can self-teach, you'll be fine. I took calculus online through my university and it was challenging but I got through. The thing is my textbook was decent and I had friends who I could call to teach me (yup, over the phone!). I've done many since then. It truly depends on your learning style and time management skills. My housemates hate online courses but they're normal.


----------

